# un saluto a tutto il forum

## noe_74

come da oggetto mi sono appena registrato insoddisfatto delle distro fino ad ora provate ho deciso di buttarmi su gentoo e vorrei farlo alla grande iniziando dallo stage 1 ed essendo pressoche nuovo del settore linux sicuramente avrò bisogno ti tanto aiuto e fortuna ^_^^_^ grazie a tutti continuate cosi

----------

## Onip

benvenuto.

lo stage1 è inutile, controproducente e, soprattutto, non più supportato da anni ormai. Quindi prendi l'handbook dalla sezione documentazione e segui quello che dice (ivi compreso partire da uno stage3).

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> lo stage1 è inutile, controproducente e, soprattutto, non più supportato da anni ormai.

 

Se posso permettermi, è anche incredibilmente sopravvalutato.

Buona fortuna per la tua installazione!

----------

## noe_74

sapravvalutato ? perchè ?

cmq guardo il link che mi hai consigliato e provo grazie per adesso

p.s.

ho trovato delle difficoltà con il partizionamento del disco si comincia bene he he

----------

## djinnZ

Ad un certo punto dell'handbook, dopo aver installato quei due o tre pacchetti, kernel compreso, che ti consentono di avviare il sistema ed aver configurato i parametri cpu ed il compilatore, ti viene suggerito di lanciare per la prima volta emerge -DNu world, basta che sia emerge -eDNu world ed ottieni lo stesso risultato del partire da stage 1, praticamente nello stesso tempo su una macchina moderna e con molte meno bestemmie (l'avvio da stage1 era una operazione decisamente incerta nei risultati).

----------

## marziods

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  ... emerge -DNu world, basta che sia emerge -eDNu world ed ottieni lo stesso risultato del partire da stage 1, praticamente nello stesso tempo su una macchina moderna e con molte meno bestemmie (l'avvio da stage1 era una operazione decisamente incerta nei risultati).

 

scusate, forse - anzi [OT] ma perchè installare da stage1 e sopratutto, perchè incerta nei risultati? quali potrebbero essere i vantaggi?

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

avere tutti i pacchetti compilati, in particolare le librerie fondamentali, con la medesima ottimizzazione e target è sicuramente meglio.

Se lo stage 3 è abbastanza recente facile che gcc e libc non saranno aggiornati e resteranno compilati con l'ottimizzazione di default e la cpu target generica per diverso tempo (non è che li si aggiorna quotidianamente), per dirne una.

Ma compilare il sistema da zero (ovvero il cosiddetto stage1) spesso non riusciva perché comunque c'era bisogno di qualcosa (od almeno pochi tentativi che feci sono falliti tutti per mancanza di dipendenze), più facile ricompilarlo per intero (usando il -e). Alla fine il risultato è lo stesso.

----------

## marziods

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> avere tutti i pacchetti compilati, in particolare le librerie fondamentali, con la medesima ottimizzazione e target è sicuramente meglio.
> 
> Se lo stage 3 è abbastanza recente facile che gcc e libc non saranno aggiornati e resteranno compilati con l'ottimizzazione di default e la cpu target generica per diverso tempo (non è che li si aggiorna quotidianamente), per dirne una.
> 
> Ma compilare il sistema da zero (ovvero il cosiddetto stage1) spesso non riusciva perché comunque c'era bisogno di qualcosa (od almeno pochi tentativi che feci sono falliti tutti per mancanza di dipendenze), più facile ricompilarlo per intero (usando il -e). Alla fine il risultato è lo stesso.

 

allora ora lo provo su una copia del mio laptop... mi incuriosisce ... sarà come ricompilare tutto???

ora do il comando in chroot 

 mandi mandi

[EDIT] ho paura che non lo farò: 

```
Total: 675 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 673 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 77,131 kB
```

con il mio dual core 1800 credo ci vogliano almeno 24 ore... devo crearmi una distcc...

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Te lo sconsiglio se l'immagine di test è già completa.

aggiungere -e ricompila tutti i pacchetti senza distinzioni, ti ci vorranno giorni su un sistema completo e non ne vale la pena.

Se vuoi esser certo che sia tutto compilato con l'ottimizzazione che hai scelto fatti uno script che ricompili i pacchetti che nel file /var/db/pkg/<categoria>/<pacchetto>/CFLAGS (od anche LDFLAGS) hanno un valore diverso da quello che hai impostato in make.conf.

In fase di prima installazione è diverso perché il grosso è ancora da compilare.

----------

## xdarma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ... basta che sia emerge -eDNu world ed ottieni lo stesso risultato del partire da stage 1, ...

 

Non mi ricordo per quale motivo ma mi sembrava che bisognasse darlo due volte consecutive... per casi di paranoia conclamata  :-)

 *marziods wrote:*   

> allora ora lo provo su una copia del mio laptop... mi incuriosisce ... sarà come ricompilare tutto???

 

Per ricompilare proprio tutto non è sufficiente "emerge -e world" devi usare qualcosa tipo:

qlist -I | xargs emerge -1

qlist dovrebbe essere in grado di "scovare" anche le versioni slotted, cosa che emerge ed eix non fanno.

Ma è meglio se cerchi nel forum la stringa giusta.

----------

## djinnZ

Per questo dicevo che il -e è valido solo in prima installazione (nello stage 3 di norma non ci sono ancora slot) per tutti gli altri casi basta usare find sui file del portage-db.

Dimenticavo di avvertire che se si fanno danni in /var/db/pkg addio database dei pacchetti ed addio portage, quindi attenzione.

La doppia ricompilazione non è necessaria, al massimo fai una doppia ricompilazione del gcc per vedere se funziona senza problemi.

Ai tempi del 3 con il -O3 (che solo sul 3.x portava qualche beneficio) o con l'hardending non era male sincerarsi che gcc fosse in  grado di ricompilarsi e c'era il problema della libc che al cambio degli header andava ricompilata.

----------

